# Hilfe in Photo Impact 6 (Hintergrundveränderung)



## Otaru (9. September 2003)

huhuuu ....

ich hab da ma ein kleines prob
ich habe ein geniales background für ne page gefunden,doch leider hat dies nicht die richtige farbe!
wie kann ich das umändern?  
das bild is rosa *kotz* und ich will es in so silber grau haben!
ist das möglich?
kann ja garn das pic mit reinhauen,wenns nötig ist!


~otaru~


----------



## Otaru (10. September 2003)

huhuuuu .....

... habs schon raus.... 
man... das war ja so easy :-(  

dank den dollen tutorials  

~otaru~


----------

